# Best cheap snake hook?



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

Been looking for a small snake hook just to make moving a couple young GTPs a bit easier and there seems to be quite a few. 

The smallest ones seem to be the Exo Terra and Zoo Med ones, and they are both less than a tenner which sounds great but has anyone had any experiences with these?


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

herper147 said:


> Been looking for a small snake hook just to make moving a couple young GTPs a bit easier and there seems to be quite a few.
> 
> The smallest ones seem to be the Exo Terra and Zoo Med ones, and they are both less than a tenner which sounds great but has anyone had any experiences with these?


I got all mine ( different sizes ) off eBay . Just generic ones but all work perfectly ( some extend ) . Very cheap and ordered off only UK suppliers so no waiting 6 weeks ..


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

Zincubus said:


> I got all mine ( different sizes ) off eBay . Just generic ones but all work perfectly ( some extend ) . Very cheap and ordered off only UK suppliers so no waiting 6 weeks ..


Thanks I will have a look


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

i got a swell one for when i had gtps


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

bigd_1 said:


> i got a swell one for when i had gtps


Is it any good?

Some of them seem to be so cheap that even the lightest snake bends them, cant find any reviews for the Exo terra one though so not sure.


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

herper147 said:


> Been looking for a small snake hook just to make moving a couple young GTPs a bit easier and there seems to be quite a few.
> 
> The smallest ones seem to be the Exo Terra and Zoo Med ones, and they are both less than a tenner which sounds great but has anyone had any experiences with these?


I have never used a hook on a GTP. But it would be worth getting two hooks. All of my arboreal snakes when hooked can be difficult to remove from the hook,so two does help.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

herper147 said:


> Is it any good?
> 
> Some of them seem to be so cheap that even the lightest snake bends them, cant find any reviews for the Exo terra one though so not sure.


yes was spot on and was find whit my big female


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

this is the one i got Swell Deluxe Snake Hook 100cm | Swell Reptiles : victory:


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Guess it depends how you use them . None of mine ever bent or warped but I wasn't picking the snakes up with the hooks - just letting them know it was me not food or for simply guiding and keeping their head away from my hands..... 
( 7' Boa downwards to much smaller but feisty Kings ) .

I think mine ranged from £2.99 to about £4.99 inc P&P


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

Zincubus said:


> Guess it depends how you use them . None of mine ever bent or warped but I wasn't picking the snakes up with the hooks - just letting them know it was me not food or for simply guiding and keeping their head away from my hands.....
> ( 7' Boa downwards to much smaller but feisty Kings ) .
> 
> I think mine ranged from £2.99 to about £4.99 inc P&P


Yeah I guess your right, I wasn't planning on using just a hook to move the snakes, its just one of the GTPs is super aggressive and will continuously strike so it was more just to nudge his head in the other direction, I like the look of those Swell ones so might go for one of those.


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

mark plimmer on facebook , not sure is he's on here but his hooks are amazing


----------



## jason7579 (Jun 14, 2008)

I don't have any use for a hook but could you make one up from a broom handle and paint roller? Or are they so cheap its pointless?


----------

